# bastrop bayou tournament



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

We'll be holding the tournament again this year at Bastrop Marina . The dates are April 30, May 1st and 2nd. It's 100% pay back in Redfish (20-27) Trout and Flounder. There is also fun pots which cost $2.00 each Redfish with most spots, largest hardhead, largest crocker and hard luck award. The entry fee is $30.00 dollars for a total of $38.00 dollars for everything. Boundries are Brazoria County Waters only. Again we'll keep the fish for a fish fry Sat nite anlong with entertainment Sat nite. Register at Bastrop Marina or contact me either PM or 979-482-7335 or 979-248-1470


----------



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

corndog 69 said:


> We'll be holding the tournament again this year at Bastrop Marina . The dates are April 30, May 1st and 2nd. It's 100% pay back in Redfish (20-27) Trout and Flounder. There is also fun pots which cost $2.00 each Redfish with most spots, largest hardhead, largest crocker and hard luck award. The entry fee is $30.00 dollars for a total of $38.00 dollars for everything. Boundries are Brazoria County Waters only. Again we'll keep the fish for a fish fry Sat nite anlong with entertainment Sat nite. Register at Bastrop Marina or contact me either PM or 979-482-7335 or 979-248-1470


 we will also have t-shirts for sale and door prizes


----------



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

*8th Annual Bastrop Bayou Tournament*

Entry forms are at Bastrop Marina and you can start signing up there


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

corndog 69 said:


> Entry forms are at Bastrop Marina and you can start signing up there


I'll be there once again.:biggrin:


----------



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know you will Justin,by the way have you sold your boat yet.



bayourat said:


> I'll be there once again.:biggrin:


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Supposed to be a guy coming to get it on sunday from tyler, so we'll see if he actually comes. We did get a new boat already though.


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats the same weekend as the redfish series in Freeport?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

BNETT said:


> Thats the same weekend as the redfish series in Freeport?


yes out of the same marina also.


----------



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

The tournament is here. we'll be sat up outside Bastrop Marina Thursday evening taking entries. The Redfish series is being held at Surfside Marina.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

corndog 69 said:


> The tournament is here. we'll be sat up outside Bastrop Marina Thursday evening taking entries. The Redfish series is being held at Surfside Marina.


They moved it about 2 weeks ago which is good. Hopefully I'll see you friday since we're already signed up.


----------

